# Gooseberry/Electric Lake



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

How are the roads to these 2 lakes?

I am interested in fishing Gooseberry but don't know if the roads are snowpacked.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know about gooseberry, but the road to the dam end and the north end of electric have been wide open (as has been the lake) for quite some time now.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to get down to Gooseberry, that's one of my favorite places...just watch out for Annie Bangs :shock: 
Let us know how it is if you go.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

The DWR fishing report (June 18th) said the gate was open and the lake had been stocked. We are headed up the family cabin @ Gooseberry with in the next couple days, I'll give ya a first hand account then  .


----------

